# 2nd Cheese and Almond Cold Smoke



## alelover (Jan 13, 2011)

Bought some cheese the other day.








Ready for the cold smoke.







And some Almonds. Did some, from left to right, in a bacon grease/olive oil mix then salted. Sprayed with PAM and sea salted. Soaked in some honey, molasses, soy sauce, salt and H2O mixture.







Into the smoke we go.







At 47 degrees for 5 hours.







Out of the cold.







and into the bags for aging.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 13, 2011)

looks good my friend... how did the almonds turn out? was the flavor profile difference noticeable between the 3? Which was the best?


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2011)

I failed to mention that I roasted them in the oven for an hour at 225. There are subtle differences. The honey ones are slightly sweeter and have a bit of a sticky glaze. I only soaked them for 1 1/2 hours. The bacon grease ones were moister and had a little bit different flavor. Very subtle. The ones sprayed with PAM were plain old smoked almond tasting. They all taste great.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 13, 2011)

alelover said:


> I failed to mention that I roasted them in the oven for an hour at 225. There are subtle differences. The honey ones are slightly sweeter and have a bit of a sticky glaze. I only soaked them for 1 1/2 hours. The bacon grease ones were moister and had a little bit different flavor. Very subtle. The ones sprayed with PAM were plain old smoked almond tasting. They all taste great.


Very nice! sounds awesome!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 13, 2011)

very nice load ya did there!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------

